# anyone had success with natural IUI?~



## ~Yvonne~ (Apr 13, 2006)

Has anyone had success with natural IUI (as opposed to medicated cycle).  I get some natural cycles first before they move on to medicated.  I've had 3 natural conceptions (though they all miscarried) but haven't conceived in 3 years even though my eggs/hormones/tubes and DH fine.  I'm wary of meds since I tried Clomid (tablets) and felt so ill I had to abandon it.  

Cheers, Y x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Yvonne,

Yes, I have twice.  We have unexplained infertility and for some reason unmedicated IUI works for us.

Best of luck  

Minkey x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Yvonne,

I have had it 3 times although we had DIUI - due to male factor.  But it worked twice for us with no meds.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## Eveline (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi

Really sorry to but in on your thread Yvonne and wishing you   for your treatment.

I'm considering an unstimulated DIUI next. When I spoke to the clinic they said, however, I'd still have to have HCG - once we'd got a follicle measuring 18 - to time ovulation accurately. 

Just wondering if anyone knows if you HAVE to have HCG on a 'Natural' cycle? 

I tend to ovulate late (around day 14) with follicles of around 24. So my concern is an HCG injection at this stage of my cycle would be too early. 

Has anyone had treatment withough HCG (using predictors or something else to time insemination). Is it possible, practical

Thanks for listening.

Eveline


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Eveline,
I had HCG with both of mine - it makes it more accurate to time ovulation & basting, but you could do it without if you wanted I'm sure.  They would fit the HCG in with you cycle though so if you needed it later that that is what they would do.

Good luck!

Minkey x


----------

